# Was-january-now-february meet: roll call!



## Kat_Bath (12 January 2015)

Happy Monday!

Thames Head have room for us so I need a roll call so I can call them back with a better idea of numbers and actually book.

I guesstimated 3 or 4 pm (hope that's ok? The earliest I could make would be 3 but could move it to 2pm if you fancied and I'll join you later on?) and they said it would be the bar menu at that time, along with roast dinners subject to availability.

So, who's coming?

Sunday 1st Feb
Thames Head Pub (http://www.thamesheadinn.co.uk/)
Early to mid afternoon

Let's say I'll ring them to book a week today, Monday 19th so let me know by then


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 January 2015)

Me


----------



## _GG_ (12 January 2015)

Count me in  xx


----------



## humblepie (12 January 2015)

Me &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 January 2015)

humblepie said:



			Me &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Are you going to the RC AGM that Saturday night as well??


----------



## Kat_Bath (12 January 2015)

Excellent!

So far:

GG
Humblepie
Kat_Bath
Lanky Loll

P.S. GG-I forgot to text you and phone's away now but you need to lock your keypad on your phone-I got a pocket voicemail from you!


----------



## AmieeT (12 January 2015)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## _GG_ (12 January 2015)

Kat_Bath said:



			Excellent!

So far:

GG
Humblepie
Kat_Bath
Lanky Loll

P.S. GG-I forgot to text you and phone's away now but you need to lock your keypad on your phone-I got a pocket voicemail from you!
		
Click to expand...

Did you....hahaha, when was that? Did you hear anything juicy? Oh hang on...it's my life, that'll be a no then, lol  xx


----------



## Kat_Bath (12 January 2015)

_GG_ said:



			Did you....hahaha, when was that? Did you hear anything juicy? Oh hang on...it's my life, that'll be a no then, lol  xx
		
Click to expand...

Hahahaha, I think at about half 11 ish maybe? I didn't look at the time as only got the missed call at lunch. My voicemail said 'this message is 4 minutes long, do you still want to listen to it?' so I said yes, just to check and then stopped after about 5 seconds!


----------



## _GG_ (12 January 2015)

Kat_Bath said:



			Hahahaha, I think at about half 11 ish maybe? I didn't look at the time as only got the missed call at lunch. My voicemail said 'this message is 4 minutes long, do you still want to listen to it?' so I said yes, just to check and then stopped after about 5 seconds!
		
Click to expand...

Ah...I think I was on the way back from Gloucester...or it might have been whilst I was trudging up the field to the boys lol.

I'm glad you gave up after 5 seconds  xxx


----------



## Silmarillion (12 January 2015)

I can't make it this time, unfortunately 
Have fun! I'll definitely come next time!


----------



## humblepie (12 January 2015)

Hi LL, yes planning on going to the RC AGM.  A proper horsey weekend, have warned OH!


----------



## Dusty85 (12 January 2015)

Count me in. xx


----------



## Cedars (13 January 2015)

Would I be welcome? Would love to tag along!


----------



## miss_c (13 January 2015)

Me me me!  Will try and persuade MochaDun to come as well!


----------



## Kat_Bath (15 January 2015)

Anyone is welcome! I'm away at the moment and have a new smartphone that I have no idea how to work but will do a new list when I'm back


----------



## its_noodles (17 January 2015)

me...


----------



## AmieeT (18 January 2015)

I'm totally thinking ahead... But I have a fab idea for a potential May meetup... *cough*Badminton*cough*. "hashtag Just sayin'"

Just thought, because I just ordered my Season pass!! 

Ax


----------



## Kat_Bath (19 January 2015)

So far...

Aimee T
Cedars
Dusty85
GG
Humblepie
Its_noodles
Kat_Bath
Lanky Loll
Miss_C
(MochaDun)

Any more takers?


----------



## Kat_Bath (19 January 2015)

AmieeT said:



			I'm totally thinking ahead... But I have a fab idea for a potential May meetup... *cough*Badminton*cough*. "hashtag Just sayin'"

Just thought, because I just ordered my Season pass!! 

Ax
		
Click to expand...

I'm in!


----------



## _GG_ (19 January 2015)

AmieeT said:



			I'm totally thinking ahead... But I have a fab idea for a potential May meetup... *cough*Badminton*cough*. "hashtag Just sayin'"

Just thought, because I just ordered my Season pass!! 

Ax
		
Click to expand...

That could be put in the Club House and open to everyone!


----------



## _GG_ (19 January 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## AmieeT (19 January 2015)

I did think that too GG! It's be "SW hosts HHO"  

Ax


----------



## MochaDun (20 January 2015)

Kat_Bath said:



			So far...

Aimee T
Cedars
Dusty85
GG
Humblepie
Its_noodles
Kat_Bath
Lanky Loll
Miss_C
(MochaDun)

Any more takers?
		
Click to expand...

Yes hopefully me - above in brackets!


----------



## _GG_ (20 January 2015)

MochaDun said:



			Yes hopefully me - above in brackets!
		
Click to expand...

There's a plus one with me too as I am picking Julia (was there last time) on the way


----------



## AmieeT (20 January 2015)

Oooh, Stormclouds and Luckylou are coming too! 

Ax


----------



## nuttychestnut (20 January 2015)

If you do a badminton meet up, I would love to say hi!


----------



## Kat_Bath (22 January 2015)

I've got 12:

Aimee T
Cedars
Dusty85
GG
Humblepie
Its_noodles
Kat_Bath
Lanky Loll
Luckylou
Miss_C
MochaDun
Stormclouds

That's a good number! The table is booked for 12 at 3pm on Sunday 1st Feb. There's probably room for manoeuvre on numbers-I can update them if there are any changes.
FYI, the table is under my name (Kat-unsurprisngly!)
I did text GG earlier to say I'm not 100% if I can come because I'm stressing out about my dissertation (tip: don't work full time and do a Masters) but she rightly pointed out that I should take time out from studying so I will just have to go home and put my head down after we've had a good chinwag!


----------



## _GG_ (22 January 2015)

Kat_Bath said:



			I've got 12:

Aimee T
Cedars
Dusty85
GG
Humblepie
Its_noodles
Kat_Bath
Lanky Loll
Luckylou
Miss_C
MochaDun
Stormclouds

That's a good number! The table is booked for 12 at 3pm on Sunday 1st Feb. There's probably room for manoeuvre on numbers-I can update them if there are any changes.
FYI, the table is under my name (Kat-unsurprisngly!)
I did text GG earlier to say I'm not 100% if I can come because I'm stressing out about my dissertation (tip: don't work full time and do a Masters) but she rightly pointed out that I should take time out from studying so I will just have to go home and put my head down after we've had a good chinwag!
		
Click to expand...

Really hope you can make it. Can you please add Julia to the list? I think I mentioned she was coming somewhere last week. xxx


----------



## Kat_Bath (22 January 2015)

_GG_ said:



			Really hope you can make it. Can you please add Julia to the list? I think I mentioned she was coming somewhere last week. xxx
		
Click to expand...

My bad, you did. I was sure there was one more and couldn't work out why I was counting 13 and there were only 12 on the list.
I will come but I may drive myself so I can go straight to the library afterwards.

Aimee T
Cedars
Dusty85
GG
Humblepie
Its_noodles
Julia, in association with GG
Kat_Bath
Lanky Loll
Luckylou
Miss_C
MochaDun
Stormclouds


----------



## ihatework (22 January 2015)

I'm hoping to make it


----------



## _GG_ (22 January 2015)

Kat_Bath said:



			My bad, you did. I was sure there was one more and couldn't work out why I was counting 13 and there were only 12 on the list.
I will come but I may drive myself so I can go straight to the library afterwards.

Aimee T
Cedars
Dusty85
GG
Humblepie
Its_noodles
Julia, in association with GG
Kat_Bath
Lanky Loll
Luckylou
Miss_C
MochaDun
Stormclouds
		
Click to expand...

YAY!!! All study and no play can easily mean fried brain, so I'm really pleased you'll come


----------



## miss_c (28 January 2015)

Looking forward to Sunday!


----------



## _GG_ (28 January 2015)

Me too. As I am bringing Julia, I have no room for anyone else I'm afraid as I'll be in the Land Rover and it only has two seats but I'm very much looking forward to this  xx


----------



## Dusty85 (28 January 2015)

Unfortunately I am going to have to give it a miss  Ill be heading down to devon to see Nan, as she's not been that well recently  

Have fun without me, I was really looking forward to going!


----------



## _GG_ (28 January 2015)

Dusty85 said:



			Unfortunately I am going to have to give it a miss  Ill be heading down to devon to see Nan, as she's not been that well recently  

Have fun without me, I was really looking forward to going!
		
Click to expand...

There will be plenty more I think 

Hope you have a good time and that your nan picks up soon xx


----------



## humblepie (28 January 2015)

Yep on a count down to it


----------



## MochaDun (29 January 2015)

I don't think I will be there on Sunday   Forgot I'm out Sat night at a party til the wee small hours and therefore suspect I will be having a v quiet day on Sunday.  So there hopefully will be more in the future!


----------



## Kat_Bath (1 February 2015)

There will definitely be more MD.

I'm afraid I won't be coming today as I have too much work to do plus I'm feeling run down and have cold sores too  

The table is in my name and they have my contact number but if needs be I'll contact GG.

Here's a revised list of those attending:

Aimee T
Cedars
GG
Humblepie
Its_noodles
Julia, in association with GG
Lanky Loll
Luckylou
Miss_C
Stormclouds

I hope you have fun. I am really sorry I can't make it but trust me, you'd rather I wasn't coming too


----------



## milliepops (1 February 2015)

Have a lovely time all, hope to be able to make it to the next one


----------



## AmieeT (1 February 2015)

Sorry you're not coming MD & Kat  (hope you feel better soon!). 

What time is the table booked for? 

Ax


----------



## _GG_ (1 February 2015)

I'm having to bow out as well I'm afraid  

I absolutely have to move the horses to their new field today so have to finish the fencing and I can't leave it. I'm not sure yet If Julia will come on her own but I doubt it.

Really sorry guys,  have fun xxx


----------



## humblepie (1 February 2015)

What time is it booked for ?  Thanks


----------



## Lanky Loll (1 February 2015)

3 I think -hope so anyway or I shall be late!


----------



## AmieeT (1 February 2015)

Forgot to mention, Stormclouds isn't coming either  But myself and Luckylou are!

Ax


----------



## Kat_Bath (1 February 2015)

3rd 

I'm sorry I'm not coming. Thank you for the get wells - I just need to get my head down and work and I'll feel a little better though work won't make stupid cold sores go away!


----------



## miss_c (1 February 2015)

Ladies I am so sorry I missed it!  I've had all five at the yard this weekend and ran late this morning - completely lost track of time and before I knew it I was too late! :'(  I hope you all had a lovely time.


----------



## _GG_ (1 February 2015)

Seems like life was against some of us today: (

Hope you all had a good time. Xx


----------



## AmieeT (2 February 2015)

It was lovely.and rather intimate! You were all missed 

Ax


----------



## _GG_ (2 February 2015)

AmieeT said:



			It was lovely.and rather intimate! You were all missed 

Ax
		
Click to expand...

Shall have to get started on the next...I may have a plan


----------



## humblepie (2 February 2015)

It was a small but very pleasant gathering and nice to meet some other HHOs.    Sorry GG and others couldn't make it.


----------



## Kat_Bath (2 February 2015)

I'm glad you had fun.
I have to say, although disappointed, I wrote another 1000 words and the rest of the time spent of the sofa under the duvet with soup and tea made a big difference. I'm still sorry I couldn't make it but I will try for the next one


----------



## Lanky Loll (3 February 2015)

Was a shame so many couldn't make it but was lovely to meet AimeeT and LuckyLou and have a catch up with HumblePie


----------

